# Help with - Internal error 4.



## nworker (Jan 14, 2006)

Backup successful

Now getting this error.

Any insight as to why this message comes up so fast?

Thanks

nworker


----------



## nworker (Jan 14, 2006)

Back in 2003 I upgraded my 40 GB Hughes Directivo with a 120 GB Western Digital drive. I still have the original 40 GB disk that I had been using for a couple of weeks before the upgrade.

It has worked great for years, but recently the drive started to make some nasty noises and then the tivo crashed. Not good. I did reboot sucessfully making me think that I have dodged the crashed disk drive bullet. 

Scanning source drive please wait
Source drive size is 39 hours
- upgraded to 126 hours
Backup image will be 39 hours
uncompressed backup size 1355 megabytes
backing up x of x megabytes
Backup done

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## nworker (Jan 14, 2006)

Cool. It can tell that I had upgraded in the past. Not to worry though from what I read about the wonders of MFS 2.0

I then removed the old disk and installed my new 120 GB disk as the master on the secondary IDE.

I can see from the linux boot that my new 120 GB drive (it has the right size and other disk geometery information) is on /dev/hdc and my backup volume is on /dev/hda1

I mounted the /dev/hda1 drive on /mnt/dos and then entered this command:

mfsrestore -s 127 /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

I get:

Restore failed: Internal error 4

DOH! After some reading, I downloaded the Hinsdale How to guide and it did not offer any more detail.

I have searched through the web, at it sounds like the backup worked, but I might have a corrupt file. It comes back with the internal error 4 right away so I am not sure if it is even getting far enough to determine the backup image is toast.

The question is: can I use my very old orginal drive to get my tivo image. It would be about a million versions back, but it is the original one.

The backup appears to have worked, what does Internal error 4 mean? Is there any hope for getting that back on a new 120 GB drive and getting my tivo back to where I was just a couple of days ago?

Any help/insight is appreciated.

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Internal error 4: attempt to re-initialize restore

You need to re-boot before re-running the restore

Probably a typo you need the input flag -i mfsrestore -s 127 -i /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc


----------



## nworker (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you for the info.

During boot I see the following information regarding the disk drives:

hda: Maxtor 92048U8, ATA DISK drive
hdc: HD5722512VLAT20, ATA DISK drive

hda: 40000464 sectors (20480 MB) w/2048Kib Cache CHS=2489/255/63, UDMA(66)
hdc: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1794Kib Cache CHS=239340/16/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:
hda: hda1
hdc: [PTBL][15017/255/63] hdc1

I still get the error with the -i flag

Here is what I put in right after the reboot
I used the tab key to make sure that I had the file name right when I was typing the mfsrestore command (god I love linux command completion!)

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
Restore failed: Internal error 4.

I even tried pointing at the partition, /dev/hdc1, but got the same error (didn't think it would work, but hey, I'll give anyting a go at this point)


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

> mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc


That should work the only option missing is the expand option 'x' mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc That would not cause your error however. 
Try just running mfsrestore without any options you should get the list of options if not the program is corrupt.

What was the command was used to create the backup?


----------



## nworker (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you for your help. It is really appriciated.

I tried the following:

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak

It responded with the list of options because I did not specify the Adrive parm

Then I tried:

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

It responded immediately with:

Restore failed: Internal error 4.

To setup the sytem for the backup, I set my noisy tivo disk to master and connected it to the secondary IDE cable. I created the backup using the following command:

mfsbackup -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

It responded with:

Scanning source drive please wait
Source drive size is 39 hours
- upgraded to 126 hours
Backup image will be 39 hours
uncompressed backup size 1355 megabytes
backing up x of x megabytes
Backup done

The resulting file is:

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 236802541 Jan 13 14:32 tivo.bak

Once this was complete, I turned off the machine, replaced the noisy tivo drive with the new drive (set to master) and rebooted the system. I mounted the backup directory, did an ll to make sure that the file was there, and then executed the mfsrestore command. I am booting the system using the ISO version of MFS 2.0 that I downloaded from the link on the stick message of this forum. It took me to sourceforge.

Thanks,

Hank


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

AH got it, Your command is a backing up all 120G on the TiVo drive you only have reached the 2G file size limit the rest of the 118G did not get saved.

make your backup with mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc this will create a smaller backup without your programs.

If you want to keep the programs you will need both the TiVo drive and new HD installed in the PC then do the "piped" backup/restore 
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi - /dev/hdZ 
replace hdX with the your source (TiVo) drive and hdZ with the new (replacement) drive.


----------



## wadge (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I'm having the same 'internal error 4' problem. The image I'm using is a virgin standard UK image (for a 40GB drive) that I downloaded. I don't want to take an image of my disk because I would like to start fresh again.

How can I restore the image to a 120GB drive?


----------

